# What do you think of pedophile hunters?



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2020)

Keep the discussion civil.

I've been watching some videos on them and am wondering what other people think of them. I'm not willing to post my own opinion because I haven't thoroughly reflected on this topic.


----------



## notimp (Aug 23, 2020)

On the institutional level: necessary
On the reality TV level: cringeworthy
On the crusader for personal reasons level: hey, if they need it...

So for me it depends on motivation. Strangely - because the outcome should rectify the means...

Probably because of the innate potential to destroy peoples lives, if you should be a little too eager, but wrong..


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 24, 2020)

It's important to protect our children.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 24, 2020)

Wait, this is real? 

I thought it was about that recent complaint that people on twitter was complaining about some anime girl.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2020)

Been sincere, I have reported some pedophiles too. I will be talking more about hunting pedophiles in the internet. Its horrible, cause, the internet its full of them.

I still remember that time that a lot of videos of kids without much clothes (kids like of 4 or 5 doing kids stuff, but a lot of times the kid was in a dress, or a swim suit. That type of stuff) were uploaded to Youtube and the videos had a lot of comments from pedophiles. Some even asking where they could find more videos of the kid.
(Here is a video from the Youtuber MattsWhatItIs about that. Be careful with the video tho) 
I also remember the MegaLinks time, where a lot of links from Mega full of CP were asked on twitter.
(Here is a video from the Youtuber SomeOrdnaryGamers about that. Be careful with the video tho )

Or the Web Chat for teenagers that was also full of pedophiles searching for nudes and even some sex.
(Here is a video from the Youtuber Nexpo about that. Be careful with the video tho)
To put it simply, the Internet is full pedophiles or CP. Not only the Deep Web. You can find a lot of pedophiles or CP in common internet if you search well.

Even in simply social media like Facebook. There is a lot of Facebook groups that share CP between them and use the another words that start with C and P (At least here in Latin America) My opinion about pedophile hunters? Well, if they can, don't put themselves in danger and in the end they call the authorities, well, ok. Like, if you want to, do it if that gives you some fun.

But, if you are a common user and you found a page with CP, got some link, or see that someone is saying sexual things to a child, don't put yourself in danger. Instead, you can report everything here:
https://report.cybertip.org/

Stay safe please <3


----------



## notimp (Aug 24, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Even in simply social media like Facebook. There is a lot of Facebook groups that share CP between them


Seems odd. First, facebook usually isnt anonymous, second facebook has algos that flag bare skin, third, facebook has filipino armies of payed snuff watchers that tag flagged images.

You sure you arent just talking about honeypots?

Who in their right mind would set up there?


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 24, 2020)

I watch them on youtube sometimes. It is a good thing they are doing for the community but they have to be careful because without local law enforcement backing them up anything can go wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2020)

notimp said:


> Seems odd. First, facebook usually isnt anonymous, second facebook has algos that flag bare skin, third, facebook has filipino armies of payed snuff watchers that tag flagged images.
> 
> You sure you arent just talking about honeypots?
> 
> Who in their right mind would set up there?


Super sure. I enter myself to see if it was true and then report it. A lot of them let me to a WhatsApp group tho, they shared the photos there instead of Facebook maybe cause of that.   (An some amazing conversations that almost make me throw up. I dunno if I can mention the topics here tho. Too graphic I think) Other ones I couldn't see what was there, cause they asked some "images" before entering. (And I obviously don't have CP) Was sometime ago tho. Maybe the things changed.


----------



## notimp (Aug 24, 2020)

K, then its to draw people in. Thx for the report I guess.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 24, 2020)

Imo, do whatever the fuck you want if it's fictional, but the second you touch a kiddo irl...

No, just no. Don't. Don't even think about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm surprised this thread has so few responses.

Anyhow, those sickos that touch children need to be in prison for life.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2020)

Boesy said:


> I'm surprised this thread has so few responses.
> 
> Anyhow, those sickos that touch children need to be in prison for life.


I think that people just don't like to think about this. Like, god, sometimes just for thinking about what I have read makes me want to throw up. Pedophilia is one of the worst evils that humanity has



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, this is real?
> 
> I thought it was about that recent complaint that people on twitter was complaining about some anime girl.


Pedophile hunters have exist since the origins of Internet. as we know it. I have a friend that did a lot of that stuff. (Its a family friend tho)


----------

